# work visa cancellation



## Smich469 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello. I am an expat from new zealand. I have been working in sharjah since april this year. Just wondering how i go about canceling my work visa as i am not enjoying the job and plan on moving away. Do i just give a 30 day notice or is it easyer just to leave .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It will be detailed in your letter of appointment.


----------



## Smich469 (Nov 24, 2012)

I never got a letter of appointment. Would the details be in the contract?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you will have to give notice, but how long have you been working as then you might get a ban. you should never leave the country without cancelling the visa, lots of things may go wrong if you were coming back to the gcc.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

I should listen to Busybee. A lot of flights from your part of the world use Dubai as a stop over on the way to Europe and you do not want to find yourself on the wrong side of the law here if you ever dropped in even as a transient. You might also want to check out wether you have to repay your visa costs as you have not been in the job that long, and leaving owing money might make things worse for you in the future.


----------



## Smich469 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you for the imput guys i will resign the right way .


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

it depends on what is said in your contract etc if you are still in probation you will have to pay back all costs etc, sometimes it may be 1 year or even the whole contract term, it just depends. it costs a lot of money here to do all the paperwork, for someone to come along and say i dont like it anymore they have to recoup some expenses etc.


----------

